# Fine Kratom Powder as Pain Reliever



## Derek Wilson (Feb 19, 2018)

I am taking Fine Kratom Powder (beginners pack) as Pain Reliever. I know that Kratom leaves are rich in analgesic properties and can quickly relieve pain throughout the body by impacting the hormonal system as well. 

Is there anything else I can do to relieve pain and Immune System Booster as well?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 26, 2018)

Yeah, a good Pain Reliever!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 26, 2018)

Need something more!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 26, 2018)

A few essential oils help with inflammation .
ostarine for mobility
600mg ibuprofen helps


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 5, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> A few essential oils help with inflammation .
> ostarine for mobility
> 600mg ibuprofen helps


Helpful one!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 5, 2018)

I should try it later.


----------



## AllesT (Mar 8, 2018)

*Vitamin B6* is vital to supporting biochemical reactions in the immune system. Vitamin B6-rich foods include chicken and cold water fish such as salmon and tuna. Vitamin B6 also is found in green vegetables and in chick peas, which is the main ingredient in hummus.

So *Kratom & Vitamin B6 * would be a great stack for the pain reliever & Immune System Booster. Good Luck!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 10, 2018)

AllesT said:


> *Vitamin B6* is vital to supporting biochemical reactions in the immune system. Vitamin B6-rich foods include chicken and cold water fish such as salmon and tuna. Vitamin B6 also is found in green vegetables and in chick peas, which is the main ingredient in hummus.
> 
> So *Kratom & Vitamin B6 * would be a great stack for the pain reliever & Immune System Booster. Good Luck!



It's a great addition! I have read some good points about *Vitamin B6. *Thanks anyway!


----------



## solidassears (Mar 10, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> I am taking Fine Kratom Powder (beginners pack) as Pain Reliever. I know that Kratom leaves are rich in analgesic properties and can quickly relieve pain throughout the body by impacting the hormonal system as well.
> 
> Is there anything else I can do to relieve pain and Immune System Booster as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I'd like to know about this too; how does it work is there effect on liver or kidney? I'm not supposed to take NSAIDS because my kidneys don't like them. It's the shits too because NSAIDS work so well to reduce inflammation.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 13, 2018)

Solidassears depending on what is swollen I?d suggest researching essential oils . And rubbing some on . You can pick up decent ones from any where for like $3-9 . A lil bit goes a long way


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 19, 2018)

solidassears said:


> I'd like to know about this too; how does it work is there effect on liver or kidney? I'm not supposed to take NSAIDS because my kidneys don't like them. It's the shits too because NSAIDS work so well to reduce inflammation.



We all know that One level teaspoon of fine kratom fine powder is equal to 2.5-3.5 grams. Most people will take 3-7 grams of kratom powder depending on their desired effects. For the toss and wash method, you should never take over 1 teaspoon.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 19, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Solidassears depending on what is swollen I?d suggest researching essential oils . And rubbing some on . You can pick up decent ones from any where for like $3-9 . A lil bit goes a long way



Yes, it's a good suggestion.


----------



## solidassears (Mar 19, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Solidassears depending on what is swollen I?d suggest researching essential oils . And rubbing some on . You can pick up decent ones from any where for like $3-9 . A lil bit goes a long way



Nothing swollen, just lots of aches and pains any time I get up or move after I sit or lay still for awhile. Everything from elbows to lower back, heels etc. The doc says I'm getting old, but everything I read says it's not normal. If I don't lift or work out, it settles down, but I really don't want to sit on my ass.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 19, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Nothing swollen, just lots of aches and pains any time I get up or move after I sit or lay still for awhile. Everything from elbows to lower back, heels etc. The doc says I'm getting old, but everything I read says it's not normal. If I don't lift or work out, it settles down, but I really don't want to sit on my ass.


Quit being lazy if it hurts sitting or laying you're doing it wrong lol.  Heels could be your shoes. Elbows and lower back could be cortisol levels.  Are you having mobility issues or just when you chill

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Mar 19, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Quit being lazy if it hurts sitting or laying you're doing it wrong lol.  Heels could be your shoes. Elbows and lower back could be cortisol levels.  Are you having mobility issues or just when you chill
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk



It's only when I try to get going again after sitting or sleeping.. Once I'm moving, it's fine, sitting or laying down, no problem... I work on an office, so I sit at a desk, getting up to walk around feels like real sore muscles after overworking them, except it goes away after I get moving. Same when I get up in the morning.. Just don't get old!


----------



## morphias (Apr 8, 2018)

I do understand your age related problems because I have them. We must keep exercising and eating properly. I am aware of my limitations and live within them. All of my sets are 10-12 for upper body with drop sets . Lower body 12-15 . I am still 220 lbs. at 5' 11 with good body composition. Do not give up and keep walking for your health. Just one old guy to another


----------

